# No More Casual Friday's



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

This is my coworker, Taneesha and this is exactly the reason why we are not allowed to have "Casual Friday's" anymore: :shock: :uc:

No More Casual Friday's


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

That was very disturbing. Also a very crappy Photoshopping 

Scott c:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Someone sent the pic to me at work today and I nearly hurled. The wench does look like a former coworker of mine named Taneesha. She dressed as skimpy as she could get away with and was probably a bit bigger than the one in the pic. :shock: 

And yes, bad job on the photoshop. :lol:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Where are the pics of kateykakes?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Southside @ Mon Nov 29 2004 said:


> Where are the pics of kateykakes?


Probably in her husbands wallet [-X


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Gil @ Mon Nov 29 said:


> Southside @ Mon Nov 29 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the pics of kateykakes?
> ...


Gil,

Why do you always have to ruin a moment.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Id hit it, :naughty: 

























With a bus!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by Southside
> Where are the pics of kateykakes?


As far as I know, only one person here has seen my pic...



> Originally posted by Gil
> Probably in her husbands wallet


I'm not married.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

kateykakes @ Mon Nov 29 said:


> As far as I know, only one person here has seen my pic...
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> I'm not married.


 :jump:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

A little mystery goes a long way...









Maybe someday I'll post it or something....

BTW, is there a section here for member's pics?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

There is now....get it started.


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

Katey, if you could get her to jog she might just make it to bangedup.com...but the SOT would post it :shock:


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Southside @ Tue Nov 30 said:


> There is now....get it started.


Ok...right after YOU post yours.
















Posted Tue Nov 30, 18:46:



darkknight750il @ Tue Nov 30 said:


> Katey, if you could get her to jog she might just make it to bangedup.com...but the SOT would post it :shock:


dk,

I'm afraid if she starts jogging, she'll give herself a concussion! :shock:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Southside @ Tue 30 Nov said:


> There is now....get it started.


Where's it at?

Scott c:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

That gal's a tad skinny....try to find one with meat on her bones!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Kate....what is it with the boys on this board and wanting to see females pictures...you'd think they're missing something in their personal lives :hump:


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

kttref @ Thu Dec 02 said:


> Hey Kate....what is it with the boys on this board and wanting to see females pictures...you'd think they're missing something in their personal lives :hump:


Not missing just exploring the possibilities :lol:

You girls show us yours and we will show you ours :wink:

Posted Thu Dec 02, 00:45:



kttref @ Thu Dec 02 said:


> Hey Kate....what is it with the boys on this board and wanting to see females pictures...you'd think they're missing something in their personal lives :hump:


Not missing just exploring the possibilities :lol:

You girls show us yours and we will show you ours :wink:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You boys will never learn....I'll show you mine......

.......MY GOAL:


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

what a tease.... 8)


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

At least it wasn't NJSP :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hahaha I've been raised knowing that Jersey is the Toxic Waste Dump of America! 


Hey I have a hell of a lot better chance in CSP then I ever would in MSP (Honestly I wouldn't want MSP - even though their uniforms are much nicer....as are their cars)...I'm a spoiled CT kid


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

kttref @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> Hey Kate....what is it with the boys on this board and wanting to see females pictures...you'd think they're missing something in their personal lives :hump:


There's got a whole wide web to explore and see female pics...I just don't understand them (and not sure I want to either! :lol: ).

Anyway, I'm kind of funny about having my pic floating around the net. You just never know what some pervs will do with it! :shock:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I hear that! Although my husband and my wedding pictures are online....but only we have the website...and all our friends and family haha.


----------

